# Normais Climatológicas e períodos de análise de 30 anos



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 20:44)

Alguém sabe se o período 1941-1970 foi mais fresco do que o período 1961-1990?
Sabem onde posso consultar os dados acerca destes períodos?
Sabem onde posso consultar as normais climatológicas de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho dos períodos anteriores às de 
1961-1990? 
Interessava-me ver as de 1941-1970, entre outras, para comparar com as de Sacavém, que julgo serem de 1941-1970.


Obrigado,

Daniel


----------



## Fil (26 Mai 2008 às 00:40)

Daniel, a estação de Gago Coutinho só abriu, salvo erro, em 1982.

Aqui tens alguns dados de Lisboa no período 1941-1970:

Lisboa/Geofísico
J: 11,2ºC
F: 11,8ºC
M: 13,9ºC
A: 15,7ºC
M: 17,7ºC
J: 20,6ºC
J: 22,4ºC
A: 22,7ºC
S: 21,4ºC
O: 18,7ºC
N: 14,5ºC
D: 11,5ºC
Anual: 16,8ºC


Lisboa/Portela (1947-1970)
J: 10,7ºC
F: 11,2ºC
M: 13,4ºC
A: 15,0ºC
M: 17,4ºC
J: 20,1ºC
J: 21,8ºC
A: 22,4ºC
S: 21,2ºC
O: 18,4ºC
N: 14,0ºC
D: 11,1ºC
Anual: 16,4ºC


Lisboa/Tapada da Ajuda
J: 11,2ºC
F: 11,8ºC
M: 13,8ºC
A: 15,8ºC
M: 17,4ºC
J: 20,7ºC
J: 22,6ºC
A: 22,8ºC
S: 21,6ºC
O: 18,8ºC
N: 14,6ºC
D: 11,6ºC
Anual: 16,9ºC

A média 1941-70 deve ser ligeiramente mais fria em geral.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2008 às 20:46)

Obrigado, *Fil*.
Será que tens a média das mínimas e a média das máximas ou apenas a média total?
De qualquer forma, já dá para comparar com as médias de 1961-1990 e tirar algumas conclusões.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jun 2008 às 11:06)

Alguém sabe das normais climatológicas de Castelo Branco? Pode ser dum periodo qualquer.. Não encontro nada! Será que o tornado F5 destruiu tudo?!

Mistério..


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2008 às 18:59)

Paulo H disse:


> Alguém sabe das normais climatológicas de Castelo Branco? Pode ser dum periodo qualquer.. Não encontro nada! Será que o tornado F5 destruiu tudo?!
> 
> Mistério..



Eu tenho
Mas está algures num CD de arquivos meteorológicos e juntamente com mais cidades do país.
Mas assim que tiver um tempinho faço uma tabela e ponho aqui!


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jun 2008 às 10:00)

AnDré disse:


> Eu tenho
> Mas está algures num CD de arquivos meteorológicos e juntamente com mais cidades do país.
> Mas assim que tiver um tempinho faço uma tabela e ponho aqui!



Que fixe, porreiro pá!  André, há que tempos eu procuro as normais climatológicas!! Lembro-me no 7º ano do professor de Geografia nos dar as temperaturas médias e precipitações mensais de Castelo Branco, fizemos um gráfico para sabermos a evolução e quais os meses de estação seca. 

Depois também há um site onde com a latitude e longitude também te devolve uma normal climatológica, mas não bate certo pois tem pouca definição: tipo a poucos pixels de distância vai de 100m de altitude para 600m, é bastante impreciso e decerto são valores estimados para as normais climatológicas.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2008 às 14:35)

Paulo H disse:


> Que fixe, porreiro pá!  André, há que tempos eu procuro as normais climatológicas!! Lembro-me no 7º ano do professor de Geografia nos dar as temperaturas médias e precipitações mensais de Castelo Branco, fizemos um gráfico para sabermos a evolução e quais os meses de estação seca.
> 
> Depois também há um site onde com a latitude e longitude também te devolve uma normal climatológica, mas não bate certo pois tem pouca definição: tipo a poucos pixels de distância vai de 100m de altitude para 600m, é bastante impreciso e decerto são valores estimados para as normais climatológicas.




Bem Paulo H, acho que dentro de alguns minutos me ficarás a dever 60€!


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2008 às 14:46)

Dados Climáticos da estação do IM em *Castelo Branco*
Estação em funcionamento desde 1941.















​Os dados são referentes ao periodo entre 1941 e 31 de Julho de 2004.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jun 2008 às 15:21)

AnDré disse:


> Dados Climáticos da estação do IM em *Castelo Branco*
> ​




Uau.. Fantástico! 

Tá muito fixe, embora já precise de algumas actualizações: -4.5ºC de mín em Março à uns 3 anos e julgo que também no máximo histórico de temperatura em Julho desde 2004. Eu tinha a sensação de que a média das temperaturas em Janeiro era 7.9ºC e que a média anual de precipitação era de 820mm. Não errei por muito..

Ora pro meu amigo capitalista.. 60EUR = 60/1.5593US$ = 93US$ = 0.7barris de petróleo

Posso pagar em petróleo daqui a 1 ano?!

Obrigado André!! ​


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2008 às 15:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Uau.. Fantástico!
> 
> Tá muito fixe, embora já precise de algumas actualizações: -4.5ºC de mín em Março à uns 3 anos e julgo que também no máximo histórico de temperatura em Julho desde 2004. Eu tinha a sensação de que a média das temperaturas em Janeiro era 7.9ºC e que a média anual de precipitação era de 820mm. Não errei por muito..
> 
> ...



Que forreta!! No minimo um barril!

Os dados resultam de um compilação que estive para aqui a fazer de uns relatórios climáticos que o IM emitia mensalmente, mas que o deixou de fazer em 2004. O último relatório assim mais "completo" foi o de Julho de 2004, ainda na página antiga do IM.
Daí o porquê de 2004.
A ver se qualquer dia faço para outras cidades. É que correr os meses um a um, tabela por tabela, dá cá uma trabalheira!
Ainda assim, foi produtivo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2008 às 10:41)

*André*, podes publicar as normais climatológicas de Évora, que me interessam particularmente?
Não te preocupes, publica quando tiveres tempo, não tenhas pressa. 

Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2008 às 10:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *André*, podes publicar as normais climatológicas de Évora, que me interessam particularmente?
> Não te preocupes, publica quando tiveres tempo, não tenhas pressa.
> 
> Obrigado.



Bom dia Daniel!
Ok, assim que tiver uma aberta no tempo dedico-me a Évora!


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2008 às 19:40)

Dados Climáticos da estação do IM em *Évora*
Estação em funcionamento desde 1871.















​Os dados são referentes ao periodo entre 1871 e 31 de Julho de 2004.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 22:47)

AnDré disse:


> Dados Climáticos da estação do IM em *Castelo Branco*
> Estação em funcionamento desde 1941.
> 
> 
> ...



Como também eu usufrui desta informação só tenho é que deixar aqui o meu sincero OBRIGADO!!! 

Abraço


----------

